# CV Axle constantly breaking?



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

My 95' Altima has a constant CV Axle problem.
I just replaced them about 8 months ago and within a couple months the front right axle was popping again when I back out turning. It always pops as soon as I stop backing out.

Would this be in part because of maybe a badly installed cv control arm? Or the rest of the assembly perhaps? There is also an issue where my car is pulling to the right even though the alignment says its perfect.


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

I have the same problem on 97 altima. This is happening two years in a row, both times after a sudden stop and car will not drive or reverse.Last one failed after 11 months and 9000 miles.

I am trying to find that whether shaft was not inserted fully or aligned properly. May be I over torque the big 36mm nut. I hope we get more clues.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats kind of wierd. in the drag racing world (altima), you never see the stock shafts break... funny how youre killing them during daily driving. even a slight angle on them shouldnt do that. are you buying rebuilts or new? from the same place each time? this is the reason i get mine from auto zone. kind of hard to beat their warranty.


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been getting mine from O'Reillys. I put mine in myself though. I wonder if this is installation error?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as long as its bottoming out in the transmission and youre tightening the end nut to the point where theres no play in the shaft...


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll ask the guys to torque it down a bit when I take it in for a rotation and balance (if I can find my damned wheel lock, I mean) -.-;


----------



## suren (Sep 9, 2004)

AsleepA, please clarify that there should be a play in the shaft and shaft bottoming out in tranny. Have you installed the axle before. How did you make sure that it was fully inserted and clip in trany was seated before start installing ball joint and hub/wheel again.

I think you are right that there may be an error in installation. We do not want to make mistakes again.

Thanks.


----------

